# Raleigh-Durham-7y Rocky-STORMY'S BROTHER-NOT SAVED



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE CROSS POST TO ALL YOUR CONTACTS - ROCKY NEEDS YOUR HELP!! Rocky is still waiting. 

Contact - Diane - [email protected] if you can help, or have any questions about Rocky.

ROCKY a handsome, active 7 yr old German Shepherd - needs your help to find a loving home or rescue.













Rocky is a wonderful dog, he is such a happy boy, he enjoys being around people, is good with other dogs and likes to play. He has so much to offer, he will make a wonderful family/companion dog. Rocky is neutered, current on shots and rabies and is HW-positive. This can be treated, and depending on the severity of the HW, there are less invasive and expensive ways of doing so.

You may remember Stormy (GSD) and Rocky both impounded from the area of Wilson County. Stormy has been rescued, but Rocky is still waiting. 


stormy's thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1234859&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Such a pretty smile on this boy...hoping someone will give him a chance.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Despite his precarious circumstances this chap still manages a big smile - another bump for the happy guy!

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful boy-surely there is a good place for him


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I let the wonderful lady who saved Stormy know about this boy, and she will be asking about him.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any news on Rocky?


----------

